# Sticker Mod: I made an 8x8x8...x8



## willfcc (Mar 5, 2019)

Mofang Jiaoshi MF8 and stickers from SCS. I solve it like a 4x4 octahedron.



Here it is in a checkerboard, and scrambled.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 5, 2019)

beautiful


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 5, 2019)

That’s gr8, m8, I r8 8/8.

It’s an 8 by 8. From mf8.

Lol what have I done?!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 5, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> That’s gr8, m8, I r8 8/8.
> 
> It’s from mf8
> 
> Lol what have I done?!


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Mar 20, 2019)

Non cubers everywhere arise! (Starts hearing in the the distance, Is ThAT a 10X10)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 21, 2019)

QuestionableCuber said:


> Non cubers everywhere arise! (Starts hearing in the the distance, Is ThAT a 10X10)


WOAH IS THAT A !)X!)


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Mar 22, 2019)

Kewl


----------



## BadMotherFPerm (Jun 1, 2019)

Do you have a defined colour scheme to ensure it has only 'one' solved state? 

If so, once reduced this also doubles as an unnecessarily awkward 2x2


----------



## willfcc (Jun 22, 2019)

My “defined solved state” is shown in the first two pictures:
Similar colors together, “hot” colors on one side, “cool” colors on the other.


----------

